# Remington sp 10 users



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

If anyone is using this gun and broke the bolt buffer...let me know....that part is not available but I have found a guy that makes them.PM me and will send you info..Jim


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

Remington really screwed their customers on that deal, glad I traded in mine the first time that finicky POS broke, same part. Knew it was going to be trouble when Remington said I couldn't send it to them to be fixed less than a year after they stopped production of them.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

sick lids said:


> Remington really screwed their customers on that deal, glad I traded in mine the first time that finicky POS broke, same part. Knew it was going to be trouble when Remington said I couldn't send it to them to be fixed less than a year after they stopped production of them.


Nonetheless,there are several out there (including me) that love the gun and use it religiously.... Yes it is a shame that Remington quit making the buffer but there are still parts out there and I have yet to break mine but got a couple spares,just in case.....Jim


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Good of you to share, Jim. I don't own one but remember it being a common failure and there being a more substantial than OEM replacement available.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rick Hall said:


> Good of you to share, Jim. I don't own one but remember it being a common failure and there being a more substantial than OEM replacement available.


Rick ,Im seeing a comeback of this gauge,at least around here.Got my daughter a gold 10 for graduating college and dont think she will ever go back.It allows us to manage our geese better as we can get out of good areas quickly,Im sure you understand....good luck this year and hope your new pup gets plenty of exposure.....Jim


----------



## tzappia (Aug 21, 2008)

I have an SP-10 and busted the forend swivel screw. Can't find another.


----------



## Watsonfarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I am looking for sp10 parts slide buffer and all I see jd6400 says he knows someone who makes the parts again but I cannot pm him until I have made 10 post according to the site administrator.


----------



## Watsonfarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Like the sp10 but parts are not available anymore


----------



## Watsonfarm (Sep 24, 2015)

If I can get this old thing fixes one more time it will become someone else's headache


----------



## Watsonfarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I will attempt to sell and or trade for a browning


----------



## Watsonfarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Have had a browning stalker 10 for years good gun but wanted an auto for my father to shoot


----------



## Watsonfarm (Sep 24, 2015)

So I bought this sp 10 for him and have had no luck


----------



## Watsonfarm (Sep 24, 2015)

With it for it will never feed it is like having a single shot


----------



## Watsonfarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Guys I am son sorry to just post random stuff like this but being a new member I have not made any post and I really need to get in touch with JD 6400 to find our the maker of these parts


----------



## Watsonfarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I hate to just ramble away but it was the onlybway I would ever get enough post to be able to pm him. I just hope that I have not offended all of the members for this childish fame of post after post


----------



## Watsonfarm (Sep 24, 2015)

But I do not get on the internet very much and justbant tonfix my father's shotgun and or get it fixed enough to make it someone else's and get him a new one


----------



## Watsonfarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Sorry to have done this but maybe now I can pm jd6400 and get the much sought after parts and I promise to never just post away on a thread like this again. Sorry


----------



## rem480 (Sep 24, 2015)

looking for bolt buffers


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Heres the info..have ordered the buffers from him and they look like the factory ones.

Harvey Isom
[email protected]
619-588-8131 California


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Watsonfarm said:


> Sorry to have done this but maybe now I can pm jd6400 and get the much sought after parts and I promise to never just post away on a thread like this again. Sorry


I didnt see any problem,in fact I thought you may have been ole T Bond back for a visit....haaaaa. Good luck, Jim


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Thought all the 10 guages were collectors and sitting in a gun safe somewhere, didn't know people were still shooting them in the field, the modern 12 guage rounds out perform any of the old 10's.............


----------



## Jmoods (Jul 15, 2015)

jd6400 said:


> Rick ,Im seeing a comeback of this gauge,at least around here.Got my daughter a gold 10 for graduating college and dont think she will ever go back.It allows us to manage our geese better as we can get out of good areas quickly,Im sure you understand....good luck this year and hope your new pup gets plenty of exposure.....Jim


I like 10's and have thought of picking one up. Curious how it allows to manage your geese better? There's some patterning advantage versus 12 ga 3-1/2's, but wouldn't think it would make that big of difference killing geese over decoys. Interested in your response, have an Xtrema that I'm thinking of selling and thinking about a 10.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Give one a try this season and tell me what you think.Our geese are highly pressured,when I can get out of a field quickly without educating a bunch of geese I am going to......Jim


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

10's have the best ballistics of any big gun out there.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Todd I don't know if you have owned an SP 10 but I have killed fleeing geese out to 70 yds and beyond, something those pretty boy Benelli's and other 3 1/2 guns only dream of


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

windwalkers swan song said:


> Todd I don't know if you have owned an SP 10 but I have killed fleeing geese out to 70 yds and beyond, something those pretty boy Benelli's and other 3 1/2 guns only dream of


Ssssshhhhhh!


----------

